# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Eggs order and sharing shipping

## RonWill

Dear All,

Most of those who have been keeping killies for a while and importing eggs on an individual effort, will tell you that it's the only way to increase the variety of locally available species.

I know that newbies will squirm at the thoughts of baked eggs, losing payment through mail, etc but nothing in this world is guaranteed (not even this arrangement!).

I'm in contact with Au and I'm very game to order some _Aphyosemion_ eggs, to be shipped via courier. It's more expensive but it's also faster. Non-annuals have a relatively short incubation period and I don't like the idea of transit hatching or baked notho eggs either.

There's *no confirmed arrangement* as yet, but I'll take the risk of opening my big mouth, and encourage those who're considering getting eggs to take advantage of faster shipping + lower shipping costs (since we'll be sharing the load).

Make your intention known and let's make this a collective effort instead of an individual shouldering the burden.

I'll let Au update you on available species, the prices of eggs and the approximate courier charges.

Although this is possibly a one-time arrangement, I'm hoping that it will not be the last because everyone benefits ie. as long as the seller has what you want :wink:

Since Au might be doing most of the work (co-ordination, etc), it's only fair that his effort is not forgotten and I'd suggest we try to take care of his interest too (hmm... I'm not sure if Au is gleaming or frowning from my proposals! :wink :Smile: .

I'd better shut up and give Au a chance to talk.
(sorry Au for putting you on the hot seat but I couldn't contain my excitement  :Opps: ).

----------


## CM Media

The shipping cost via Fedex quoted to me tentatively is US$50-60. I'll try to finalise this with the seller. As a general guide to kick start this, I've posted the species available. Price of individual species will be advise later. If you have any species in mind not listed, just post it and I'll try to check with the seller.

In order to avoid any disputes, take note that all orders are not guranteed for survival. Each species is usually packed in a dozen eggs or 20. If the eggs fail to hatch do not hold me responsible as I'm just doing you guys a favour without markups.  :Shocked:  

List of species available:-

Terr. dolichopterus 'V96/7' 
N. sp. Odienya 'Nyando River' KE 01-3
Notho. eggersi 'Kilimani' TAN 02/15
Notho. ugandensis 'KE 01-4' 
N. rachovii 
Notho. eggersi 'Rufiji River' TAN 02/16
Notho. taeniopygus 'Wembere' TAN 00/9 
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11 
Fp. filamentosus 'Ikeja' 
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red'
Aphy. cognatum 'Kinsuka' (F1)
Ep. chaperi 'Angona'
Riv. xiphidius 'PK 15'
Aphy. australe 'BSWG 97-24'
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Ijebu Ode'
Fp. robertsoni
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' 
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa'(F1)
Fp. gardneri 'Lafia' 
Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) 
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' 
Ep. chaperi 'Angona' 
Notho. eggersi 'Rufiji River' TAN 02/16
Notho. taeniopygus 'Wembere' TAN 00/9 
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11
Ep. infrafasciatus 'Bidou' (F2) 
Riv. xiphidius 'Crique Boulanger' 
Fp. mirabilis moense 'Nguti' HAH 98
Script. cauveti Siramousaya 
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27

For the start, Ronnie, would you like to list down the species you're interested?

----------


## RonWill

> In order to avoid any disputes, take note that all orders are not guranteed for survival. Each species is usually packed in a dozen eggs or 20. If the eggs fail to hatch do not hold me responsible as I'm just doing you guys a favour without markups.


Au, I'm game despite the risks... no venture, no gain.

_(Ron looks around for a shopping cart...)_

With the exception of Terr. dolichopterus 'V96/7', which I'd like to have 2 bags _(because this is one TOUGH cookie that I've been eyeing for a long time)_, the rest is one bag each;
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Ijebu Ode'
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' 
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' 
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27
If the seller has Aphy. ogoense, I'd like to have a bag too!!

Heck! since i have to hatch BBS, I might as well feed a few species!

The following are very nice too and worthy of consideration, but I feel my wallet getting airy  :Opps:  . Perhaps someone would like to give 'em a shot? Hopefully there will come a day when we can swap F2 of our fishes (crossing fingers real hard!)
Fp. robertsoni
Riv. xiphidius 'PK 15'
Riv. xiphidius 'Crique Boulanger' 
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa'(F1)
Script. cauveti Siramousaya

----------


## timebomb

Hey, Ronnie and Au,

Please hold your horses!! It's not fair. I saw a couple of fish on Ronnie's list which I want very much too but since Ronnie is already going to buy them, I don't know if I should order the same too. 

Ronnie, I would suggest you take back your wish list and we start again. Only now, we need to have some rules. I propose that the first rule be that no one is allowed to order more than 3 species. This is so everyone here is given a chance to pick their favourite fish. The idea is to spread the species around to many hobbyists and not let a few hoard many species. After one week, anyone is allowed to pick any number of remaining species from Au's list. How about that? 

We have to give the other guys time to go through the list because many would be unfamiliar with the names and have no idea what fish they are buying. One week should be more than enough for everyone to do some research on their own. I propose closing date for ordering eggs be the 5th of November (Friday). After that day, Au can summarise the orders and everyone would know what species were not ordered.

Au, I saw only the Dwarf Red Fp. sjoestedti on your list. Is the Blue Gularis available? I won't choose from your list now because I think I should let the others choose first. But I will "choop" (meaning book or reserve to our foreign friends) the Blue Gularis if its available.

Guys, this is your chance to own some exotic species of killies. No more excuses about being afraid that eggs will not hatch although there's still a possiblity they won't. 

Au, thank you very much for your efforts. I think it would be best if you let the guys know roughly how much one species would be. A ballpark figure should be good enough. We don't want anyone to faint on finding out later the price of the fish he ordered  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> Please hold your horses!! It's not fair.


I was laughing so hard, I almost fell off my chair! eh, buddy, all's fair in love and war.  :Laughing:  




> I saw a couple of fish on Ronnie's list which I want very much too but since Ronnie is already going to buy them, I don't know if I should order the same too


Goes to show you've got good taste too!... but don't kill me with curiousity, which are those on your wish-list?

Seriously tho, for those "desirable" species, it's worth having duplicate orders since we DO need a larger safety net. There's reassurance in numbers and there's NEVER a guarantee on the hatch rate or balanced sex ratio.

You and I have gone down that beaten path before and there's nothing much we can do with 3 male Aphy. hera... get my point now? There's also no telling in how the frys will fare in different or newer hands (guys, don't forget to standby 'baby foods'!!! Time to start culturing microworms or buy those brine shrimp eggs!!)




> Ronnie, I would suggest you take back your wish list and we start again. Only now, we need to have some rules. I propose that the first rule be that no one is allowed to order more than 3 species.


You have some valid points, but... shucks... only 3??? WOW!... that's gonna be tough... let's see... (ouch!... was that a vein bursting...)

It's still 2 bags of Terr. dolichopterus 'V96/7', one bag of Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' and ... urm... urm... (gawd... this ain't no fun!!)
eh Kwek Leong, why don't you post your list and we work it out from there (we can swap the frys or something) or debate over it  :Laughing:  .




> This is so everyone here is given a chance to pick their favourite fish. The idea is to spread the species around to many hobbyists and not let a few hoard many species.


I can understand that, but what if we all share the same good taste or experience skewed sexes? Then what? We really shouldn't spread ourselves too thinly and I suggest you check with Au about his recent shipment.




> We have to give the other guys time to go through the list because many would be unfamiliar with the names and have no idea what fish they are buying.


I can already see the newbies scrambling for google-search, to see which is which!  :Shocked:  but yeah, one week is sufficient (ok boys & girls, go do your homework!).




> I propose closing date for ordering eggs be the 5th of November (Friday). After that day, Au can summarise the orders and everyone would know what species were not ordered.


Date is ok but let's not wait till the last minute and then delay again, to decide on mode of payment to Au. Be mindful that we're pretty darn close to "too-cold-to-ship"!




> Guys, this is your chance to own some exotic species of killies. No more excuses about being afraid that eggs will not hatch although there's still a possiblity they won't.


Yup... listen up, some of 'em are really hard to come by and don't expect your neighbourhood fish shop to have these. Meanwhile, let's remain optimistic but not complacent, because Murphy's Law still apply.

I think this is also a good time for those who ALREADY have viable pairs of those species listed, so we can afford to ease off and concentrate on others that are not in "Singapore's base-stock".

----------


## timebomb

> but don't kill me with curiousity, which are those on your wish-list?


Very well, if you really want to know. Besides the Blue Gularis, the eggs I'm looking at are the Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' and Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'. 

Ronnie, I don't think it's a good idea to buy more than one bag of eggs or for any of us to order the same species. This is because I believe Au will be buying the eggs from only one breeder. So chances are if the eggs of any species don't hatch, any other bag of eggs of the same species from this breeder won't either. 

I would suggest for this "egg-ordering exercise", we spread ourselves so that no 2 persons are buying the same species of eggs. If some species fail to hatch or if the sex ratio is skewed, we can do this "mass egg-buying" again with some other breeder. 

These are just my suggestions. Nothing should stop you buying the whole list of eggs if you really want to have so many species for yourself. Just make sure you have the money to pay for them when they arrive.

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

By the way, folks,

If you are using Google search to look for images of the killies on Au's list, nothing will show up if you don't type in the full name. You can leave out the collection codes. For instance, if you are looking for Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16', type Aphyosemion rectogoense or Google won't be able to find the images. 

By the same token, anything Fp should be substituted with Fundulopanchax, Notho would be Nothobranchius, Riv is Rivulus, Ep is Epiplatys, Chrom is Chromaphyosemion. I'm not quite sure about the rest. Can someone else help out?

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

N. , N. sp. , Notho. = Nothobranchius
Terr. = Terranatos
Script. = Scriptaphyosemion

----------


## imported_lily

Hi guys,

Currently I have the following species which I bought from Canada in August...

Aplocheilus lineatus
Rivulus tenuis Tako Talpu
F. Gardneri N'sukka
Ap bitaeniatum Ojube-Ode
Ap poliaki Mile 29
Nothobranchius patrizii
Notho. eggersi 'Kilimani' TAN95/7
Notho. eggersi 'Rufiji River' TAN 02/15

And here is my wishlist:

Plataplochilus sp. GJS 00/22	
Lacustricola kassenjiensis Paraa north UGR 99/5
Fundulosoma thierryi GH 94-1

As I was busy picking my selection, Mr Loh has restricted the order to only three species per person so I think I better dont be too greedy and I will abide to the rules here.  :Mr. Green:  

Do let me know the outcome of arrangement and also the charges too, thanks!!

----------


## timebomb

Hmm, so Ronnie isn't the only "greedy" hobbyist in this forum  :Laughing: 

Hey, Lily, you are supposed to pick only 3 species. Please delete from your list the extra ones. 

Ronnie, I read my own post just now and I don't know if you feel offended but my post sounded curt and rude. I know you will understand that I will never be rude to you and it was just a mistake on my part not to put in a smiley when I said "Just make sure you have the money to pay for them when they arrive". In fact, I wasn't referring to you when I wrote that as I know you are an honest bloke. That statement I made was to remind everyone that they have to pay Au promptly when the eggs arrive.

Anyway, other than the Blue Gularis, I really wouldn't mind letting you have the other species. I'm quite flexible about this really. I will simply choose another 2 species that no one else is buying. 

Loh K L

----------


## jkillis

Sorry for the interruption. Is this open for Singaporeans only?  :Cool:

----------


## Debbbear

Hi all,
This thread is giving me the giggles  :Laughing:  
The excitment here made my day!!!
There are 6 children here today all under the age of 5,I needed a brighter!

----------


## RonWill

> Hmm, so Ronnie isn't the only "greedy" hobbyist in this forum


Nope, we all are. Greed is a powerful driving force and in it's milder form, it isn't always a bad thing. Some coin it 'ambition'.




> Ronnie, I read my own post just now and I don't know if you feel offended but my post sounded curt and rude. I know you will understand that I will never be rude to you and it was just a mistake on my part not to put in a smiley when I said "Just make sure you have the money to pay for them when they arrive". In fact, I wasn't referring to you when I wrote that as I know you are an honest bloke.


haiz... Kwek Leong, you of all people should know that it takes much more to get under my skin, and if I had felt otherwise, you know I don't back off.

Anyway, let's not dwell on minor issues; no offence taken, and there are better things to worry about... like skewed sex ratios (an all-boys or all-girls team will *really* get to me!).




> That statement I made was to remind everyone that they have to pay Au promptly when the eggs arrive.


Personally, I would very much prefer if Au can accept online bank transfers to his account, once the deal is confirmed and not wait until parcel arrives. It's immediate (within the same bank), it's safe and there's no room for lame excuses.

I'm appreciative of Au doing us all a favor and it isn't right for him, to have to chase for payment. Then again, if he's is not comfortable with the transfer method, I'll leave it to his discretion as to how and when to collect payment (I just want to rush home and wet 'em eggs!).




> Anyway, other than the Blue Gularis, I really wouldn't mind letting you have the other species. I'm quite flexible about this really. I will simply choose another 2 species that no one else is buying.


It's healthy when we can agree to disagree and in this case, those 2 species are on a fine line, to be in a single hobbyist's hands (and that's rigid). I see NO reason why you should settle for something else and not have these beauties in your tank too!

Let's chew on this... when we have a firm number on egg costs, let those who have the desire, to go for it. Those who're new to the ball game can pick what they're comfortable with and let's all learn from the experience of 'mass-egg-buying'. I'm sure we'd all know, for better or worse, how to handle ourselves when the next opportunity presents itself. No?

For those who're not familiar with the level reqired of each species, have a look at this guide for the easy and difficult (so now you know).

----------


## RonWill

> Sorry for the interruption. Is this open for Singaporeans only?


Jennifer, as a member of this forum, I feel you shouldn't be left out. Just be wary that non-annuals have shorter incubation period and that there's another postal lag between here and your home. I think nothos might fare better but don't hold me to that.

I've not sent out your grindals because an 'aromatic' mush = the sound of silence  :Laughing:  (and I'm still working on that container). If we time it nicely, the eggs and grindals can be dispatched in one parcel.

and Deb, I'm glad you're enjoying yourself :wink:

----------


## Daz

Ron , Au , Loh and others,

I hope I can help out with the cost and space constrain with some species. but as I newbie (yet to own one killifish yet) I hope the old birds can help me with these eggs. I have just setup a 2ft tank in anticipation of my 1st batch of killi.

As I just got back home, I don't have much time to search the net for the pictures ( I will do so over the next few days), and can list out one.

Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City'

As this is a 'newbie' killifish and have nice color with tall fins and long tails, i would like to try this out, but alas Ron is so fast to list it. thus if the old birds can help me out to list what they think are newbie killifish, I will take another 2 to help out on the cost. of course will give / trade etc with others if I am sucessful to breed them.

So if Ron is so nice to let me have this species, then he can reduce his list by one.

----------


## RonWill

> I hope I can help out with the cost and space constrain with some species. but as I newbie (yet to own one killifish yet) I hope the old birds can help me with these eggs. I have just setup a 2ft tank in anticipation of my 1st batch of killi.


Old birds?? sheesh... who are you calling 'old'? Over here, we're all young at heart!!




> Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City'


Looks like I've to kick butts again!  :Shocked:  I'm sure we can work that out, Daz, but do let your main tank go thru it's cycles first. Not every fish like spikes.

Killie-newbie aside, have you dealt with fish eggs or young frys before? (yeah, I need to ask). If not, make sure you catch that primer at the main homepage. Get your things ready and don't forget about 'baby food'. But if Yan can cook... urm... I meant if Lily can do it, so can you! :wink: 

You wanted 3 species... and with one tank, that's plenty dicey! Chances of you recognizing which fry is which, is urm... rather slim, unless you get one from each genus, say... Chrom, Fp and Aphy, or an EP (if you want a surface feeder as well, but they jump!) and yes, one can differentiate females from Chrom and Aphy.




> of course will give / trade etc with others if I am sucessful to breed them.


Isn't that the whole idea to killie keeping?

----------


## zmzfam

OK, i'm interested in te following :

Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja'
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1

BTW Au, are you able to get the Aphy exiguum 'melotabe'?

----------


## Daz

Ron, frankly i do not have much experience with fry and eggs. the closest is fry of live breeders.

anyway i will setup a couple of smaller tanks to rear the different species. not keeping them all together.

meanwhile let me take some time to go thru the WWW to check out the picture and info of the species available. might be able to work out a list of 3 by end of this week.

----------


## CM Media

Wow before I can pick on the list for myself, most of the good stuffs had already being booked. I think I'll pass for this time round. But I still co-ordinate for you guys here. :wink: 

As for the closing date, Kwek Leong, we may have to bring it forward as it's too near to the cold season. The seller may not want to send by then. We need to give him time to collect the eggs. :P Let's fix the closing date as 2 Nov midnight. I'll then compile the list on 3 Nov and send out the orders. 

For those who are keen and have not make up their mind yet, please do it fast as I do not want to flood the buyer with mails asking for price. Note that he is a big time seller on the net and having to attend to about 20 people every week!

Tentaively I've tabulated the orders based on the posts. It's up to you guys to negotiate and see who is ordering which.

I suggest that you guys should edit on the list I've posted up to make my job easier.

*Ronwill	* 

Terr. dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2]
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Ijebu Ode' [1]
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' [1]
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1]
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1]
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' [1]
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27 [1]
Aphy. ogoense [1]

*Timebomb* 
Fp. sjoestedti [1]

*Lily* 
Plataplochilus sp. GJS 00/22 [1]
Lacustricola kassenjiensis Paraa north UGR 99/5 [1]
Fundulosoma thierryi GH 94-1 [1]

*Zul* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1]
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1]


Now it's up to Ronnie to decide if he's giving up on any species for the rest or you guys here would like to order the same species to act as a safety net here in case.........  :Evil:  

I'll get the pricing from the seller and update the list.

Once again I've to make this point clear to everyone *'No gurantee on the survival of eggs ordered'*.

As for payment, once I've finalise with the seller and transfer the funds to him, I expect you guys to fulfill your payment. I'll PM my POSB account number for you guys to do the transfer when everything is finalised.  :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

> Wow before I can pick on the list for myself, most of the good stuffs had already being booked. I think I'll pass for this time round. But I still co-ordinate for you guys here. :wink:


Au, would it make any difference is somebody else ordered 2 bags of that species??




> As for the closing date, Kwek Leong, we may have to bring it forward as it's too near to the cold season. The seller may not want to send by then. We need to give him time to collect the eggs.


Valid concern... good point.




> Now it's up to Ronnie to decide if he's giving up on any species for the rest or you guys here would like to order the same species to act as a safety net here in case.........


... and now, the time has come to draw the final curtain... (sung to the tune of 'I did it my way' by Frank Sinatra :wink: )

*Ronwill	* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2]
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [1]
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1]

*Timebomb* 
Fp. sjoestedti [1]
 :Arrow:   :Question:  Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16'  :Exclamation:  2 bags?? :wink: 
 :Arrow:   :Question:  Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'  :Exclamation:  2 bags?? :wink: 
(Kwek Leong, now you can do that tappity dance!  :Laughing:  )

Daz, these are worth considering....
Fp. robertsoni
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City'
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27
These share the same water parameters, females from this group are distinctive between genus and males are handsome (you better know how to care for them!  :Twisted Evil:  ).

The rest of you can carry on (while I go back to my corner and sulk!  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Daz

Ron, you know my taste man!!! As I will be getting some Aphy Australe orange from Gan, is it safe to keep Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27? Will they look alike? or will cause in-breed if I am to keep them together?

Those mark * are my preferred 3.

* Fp. robertsoni 
* Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' 
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' 
* Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27

----------


## RonWill

> Ron, you know my taste man!!!


so now you know... most killie people have good taste  :Cool:  

If memory serves me correct, the female AUS 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27 is a darker, or brownish color, than the AUS Orange which is urm... orange! You can tell the difference either by color or by the color patterns at the anal fin.

Daryl, these 2 AUS from the same genus will interbreed, as will 2 Fundulopanchax and Nothos. Interbreeding or hybridizing, is an issue which I won't have nice words for. No point acquiring a good strain, only to corrupt it.

The chosen 3 are nice. Good if you can keep them alive, GREAT if you can breed them.

I hope someone else will pick up the Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'... it darn pretty!

----------


## turaco

> I hope someone else will pick up the Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'... it darn pretty!


I want this :P :P !

Gan- Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' & Fp. sjoestedti(same as timebomb) if possible.

Gan.

----------


## Daz

Order list

*Ronwill	* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2]
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [1]
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1]

*Timebomb* 
Fp. sjoestedti [1]
 :Arrow:   :Question:  Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16'  :Exclamation:  2 bags?? :wink: 
 :Arrow:   :Question:  Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'  :Exclamation:  2 bags?? :wink: 
(Kwek Leong, now you can do that tappity dance!  :Laughing:  )

*Daz*
Fp. robertsoni [1]
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' [1]
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27 [1]

----------


## RonWill

Dear all,

I just realized this... why is there no takers for the Nothobranchius species?

----------


## turaco

Order list

*Ronwill	* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2]
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [1]
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1]

*Timebomb* 
Fp. sjoestedti [1]
 :Arrow:   :Question:  Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16'  :Exclamation:  2 bags?? :wink: 
 :Arrow:   :Question:  Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'  :Exclamation:  2 bags?? :wink: 
(Kwek Leong, now you can do that tappity dance!  :Laughing:  )

*Daz*
Fp. robertsoni [1]
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' [1]
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27 [1]

*Gan*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1]
Fp. sjoestedti [1] 

Gan.

----------


## KK

Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow'
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' 
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?)

I want these.
 :Laughing:  





Rgs
Kah Kheng

----------


## PohSan

I found a site which maybe useful for newbie like me to identify the fishes in the list. However, not all fish can be found.

http://www.bka.org.uk/BKA/species.php

----------


## Daz

Can anyone advice when will the eggs arrive? I will be oversea in Nov. Might need to cancel my order if it clash with my trip.

I don't mind to put in some money to help to de-fray the cost.

----------


## zmzfam

> I found a site which maybe useful for newbie like me to identify the fishes in the list. However, not all fish can be found.
> 
> http://www.bka.org.uk/BKA/species.php


another site you can try

http://www.killifish.f9.co.uk/Killif...site/Index.htm

click on genera index and the genus you wish to find out more info.

----------


## CM Media

Doubled post removed..

----------


## CM Media

The seller has not response my mail yet. We'll wait and see if I manage to contact before the closing date....  :Confused:  

I'll keep you guys posted on the outcome.

----------


## A.Rashid

OK Ron here's my wants.....

Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11 (1)
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' (1)

----------


## RonWill

Order list so far...

*Ronwill* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2]
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [1]
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1]

*Timebomb*
Fp. sjoestedti [1]
 :Arrow:  Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16'  :Exclamation:  2 bags  :Question:  :wink:
 :Arrow:  Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'  :Exclamation:  2 bags  :Question:  :wink:

*Daz*
Fp. robertsoni [1]
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' [1]
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27	[1]

*Gan*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1]
Fp. sjoestedti [1]

*Kah Kheng*
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1]
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1]
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1]

*Rashid*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11	[1]
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1]

----------


## zmzfam

Realised two orders were missed out from this list. Added in below :

*Ronwill* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2]
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [1]
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1]

*Timebomb*
Fp. sjoestedti [1]
 :Arrow:  Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16'  :Exclamation:  2 bags  :Question:  :wink:
 :Arrow:  Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'  :Exclamation:  2 bags  :Question:  :wink:

*Daz*
Fp. robertsoni [1]
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' [1]
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27	[1]

*Gan*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1]
Fp. sjoestedti [1]

*Kah Kheng*
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1]
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1]
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1]

*Rashid*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11	[1]
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1]

*Lily* 
Plataplochilus sp. GJS 00/22 [1] 
Lacustricola kassenjiensis Paraa north UGR 99/5 [1] 
Fundulosoma thierryi GH 94-1 [1] 

*Zul* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] 
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1]

----------


## Eric Yeo

I'm interested in :
* Aphyosemion exigoideum
* Fundulopanchax sjoestedti '.
But look like not possible right?  :Sad:  

Eric Yeo

----------


## Daz

Order List

*Ronwill* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2]
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [1]
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1]

*Timebomb*
Fp. sjoestedti [1]
 :Arrow:  Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16'  :Exclamation:  2 bags  :Question:  :wink:
 :Arrow:  Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'  :Exclamation:  2 bags  :Question:  :wink:

*Daz* -  can only confirm it I know when is the eggs likely to come in. I will be oversea in about 3 weeks time. 
Fp. robertsoni [1]
Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' [1]
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27	[1]

*Gan*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1]
Fp. sjoestedti [1]

*Kah Kheng*
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1]
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1]
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1]

*Rashid*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11	[1]
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1]

*Lily* 
Plataplochilus sp. GJS 00/22 [1] 
Lacustricola kassenjiensis Paraa north UGR 99/5 [1] 
Fundulosoma thierryi GH 94-1 [1] 

*Zul* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] 
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1][/quote]

----------


## CM Media

David has replied my mail and those text in orange is the reply from him. Those who think the price quoted is too high and would like to pull out, please do so. For those who are game enough to take the challange and have spare cash, please drop a note in this post on your total orders. As for the shipping, we tentatively fix it at US$50 as David (seller) is still waiting for the cost from Fedex. Let me know how you guys would want to split the shipping cost? Divide among all equally or based on the bags of eggs ordered? Let me know so I can collect from you guys in advance. For your info the total orders total up to US$400++ !  :Mad:  By the way, all price quoted is in US$


Order List

*Ronwill* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2] (this one is questionable, I have one bag though $25. ea)
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [1] (yes 10egg/$20.)
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1] (no eggs only young pairs)

*Timebomb*
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)
 :Arrow:  Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16'  :Exclamation:  2 bags (yes 12 eggs/$18.)
 :Arrow:  Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'  :Exclamation:  2 bags (yes 12 eggs/$15.)


*Daz* -  can only confirm it I know when is the eggs likely to come in. I will be oversea in about 3 weeks time. Reply from Au: Likely hood the eggs will arrive in mid Nov latest
Fp. robertsoni [1] (yes $25.)

Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$10.)
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27	[1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)

*Gan*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.)
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)


*Kah Kheng*
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1] (no eggs only young pairs)

Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)

*Rashid*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11	[1] (yes 30 eggs/$15.)
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1] (yes 30 eggs/$30.)

*Lily* 
Plataplochilus sp. GJS 00/22 [1] (no)

Lacustricola kassenjiensis Paraa north UGR 99/5 [1] (not giving 
many eggs)
Fundulosoma thierryi GH 94-1 [1] (no)

*Zul* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1](yes 12 eggs/$18.)

Please revert your stand ASAP.

Note. I do not gain anything or benefit from this arrangement. So for those who are interested to take a look at the mail David sent me, drop me a mail and I'll forward it to you.

----------


## turaco

Au, I will only take the Aphy. striatum. Will not take the Fp. sjoestedti. Thank you so much.

Gan

Order List

*Ronwill* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2] (this one is questionable, I have one bag though $25. ea)
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [1] (yes 10egg/$20.)
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1] (no eggs only young pairs)

*Timebomb*
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)
 :Arrow:  Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16'  :Exclamation:  2 bags (yes 12 eggs/$18.)
 :Arrow:  Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'  :Exclamation:  2 bags (yes 12 eggs/$15.)


*Daz* -  can only confirm it I know when is the eggs likely to come in. I will be oversea in about 3 weeks time. Reply from Au: Likely hood the eggs will arrive in mid Nov latest
Fp. robertsoni [1] (yes $25.)

Chrom. bitaeniatum 'Benin City' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$10.)
Aphy. australe 'Cape Esterias' EBT 96-27	[1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)

*Gan*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.)

*Kah Kheng*
Aphy. ogoense 'Komono Yellow' [1] (no eggs only young pairs)

Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)

*Rashid*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11	[1] (yes 30 eggs/$15.)
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1] (yes 30 eggs/$30.)

*Lily* 
Plataplochilus sp. GJS 00/22 [1] (no)

Lacustricola kassenjiensis Paraa north UGR 99/5 [1] (not giving 
many eggs)
Fundulosoma thierryi GH 94-1 [1] (no)

*Zul* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1](yes 12 eggs/$18.)

----------


## KK

I confirm my order  :Laughing:  

Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1] 
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'[1]

Rgs
Kah Kheng

----------


## gweesm1

> *Timebomb*
> Fp. sjoestedti[1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)


Wow I have always wanted the Niger Delta strain. I am surprise that David is willing to sell this fish off aquabid as the last auction price for this fish is more that US$80.00. NICE FISH!!

regards

----------


## CM Media

New Status Updates...

Order List

*Ronwill* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [1] (this one is questionable, I have one bag though $25. ea)
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [1] (yes 10egg/$20.)


*Timebomb - Confirmed*
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$18.)
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)


*Gan - Confirmed*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.)

*Kah Kheng - Confirmed*
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)

*Rashid*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11	[1] (yes 30 eggs/$15.)
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1] (yes 30 eggs/$30.)

*Zul - Confirmed* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1](yes 12 eggs/$18.)

Now we have to decide on the conversion rate for this orders. Is US$1 = S$1.74 Ok for you guys here? Note the shipping cost has yet to be split out.... I agree to Timebomb's suggestion. What about the rest? :wink:

----------


## timebomb

*Timebomb*
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' [1](yes 12 eggs/$18.)
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$15.)

Au, I will take all my 3 species but for the 2 Aphyosemions, I will take only 1 bag of eggs each. I must say the costs are higher than I thought. But this should serve as a good reality check for people who have been asking for discounts. At least, now they know how expensive it can be to acquire eggs from foreign breeders. 

As for the shipping costs, I think we should split it according to the amount each is ordering. In other words, if the total cost of your eggs is the highest among everyone, you pay the lion's share of the shipping cost. It would be fairer to those who are buying only one or 2 species of eggs.

Loh K L

----------


## Daz

Au, I am so very sorry but I have to cancel the order. I will be away from 15 Nov till 21 nov or thereabout. going for my honeymoon... :P a longer trip is in the offering as well, still thinking about the 2nd location.

so very very sorry.

----------


## zmzfam

Au,
my order is confirm

----------


## RonWill

Order List

*Ronwill - Confirmed* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [1] (one bag though $25. ea)
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' *[2]* (yes 10egg/$20.)

*Timebomb - Confirmed*
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$18.)
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)

*Gan - Confirmed*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.)

*Kah Kheng - Confirmed*
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)

*Rashid*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11	[1] (yes 30 eggs/$15.)
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1] (yes 30 eggs/$30.)

*Zul - Confirmed* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1](yes 12 eggs/$18.)

I'm OK with both Forex & shipping cost distribution.

For those who're still sitting on the fence, please make up your mind so as not to delay shipping times further. Thanks.

Right now, I may be counting my chicks too early... but I'm already looking to swapping young Aphy on our order list <drool....> Good luck guys!!

----------


## RonWill

> *Timebomb*
> Au, I will take all my 3 species but for the 2 Aphyosemions, I will take only 1 bag of eggs each. I must say the costs are higher than I thought. But this should serve as a good reality check for people who have been asking for discounts. At least, now they know how expensive it can be to acquire eggs from foreign breeders.


I had expected those prices so it came as no surprise to me. Yes, now other killie-keeper wannabes will know why we cringe when asked to lower sale price! (Profits? Balooney! We're lucky if we can cover costs or have enough left to buy fish food!)




> As for the shipping costs, I think we should split it according to the amount each is ordering. In other words, if the total cost of your eggs is the highest among everyone, you pay the lion's share of the shipping cost. It would be fairer to those who are buying only one or 2 species of eggs.


IMHO, costs should be split according to number of bags purchased, even though we don't know how each bag is packed, weight-wise.

Order one bag, and you pay per bag. In your case, shipping costs will be higher, if based on 'price per bag', since the Fp. sjoestedti 'Niger Delta' is already $40/bag.

Either way, I'm OK. It's your call.

----------


## Eric Yeo

I want to buy
* Aphyosemion exigoideum 
* Fundulopanchax sjoestedti 
still not too late, right?

----------


## timebomb

> IMHO, costs should be split according to number of bags purchased, even though we don't know how each bag is packed, weight-wise.
> 
> Order one bag, and you pay per bag. In your case, shipping costs will be higher, if based on 'price per bag', since the Fp. sjoestedti 'Niger Delta' is already $40/bag.


I'm aware of that, Ronnie. When I suggested we split the shipping costs according to total cost of eggs for each person, I knew I was going to be the lion  :Laughing:  It wouldn't be fair if I propose a rule that benefits me. 

Splitting the costs according to number of bags purchased wouldn't be quite fair because the eggs are probably going to be shipped in a courier box. The weight of each individual bag of eggs wouldn't be a factor as long as all the bags fit into one box. It could be the seller would have to ship the eggs in 2 boxes but it still wouldn't matter how heavy is each bag of eggs. 

Let's not argue over this too much as it would distract Au. As it is, he would be doing a lot of work co-ordinating the orders and calculating how much each has to pay. 

Anyone who's unhappy over the way shipping costs are going to be shared can contact me through private message. For this thread, let's stick to talking about what eggs you want to order from now on.

Loh K L

----------


## CM Media

Order List

*Ronwill - Confirmed* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [1] (one bag though $25. ea)
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' *[2]* (yes 10egg/$20.)

*Timebomb - Confirmed*
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$18.)
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)

*Gan - Confirmed*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.)

*Kah Kheng - Confirmed*
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)

*Rashid*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11	[1] (yes 30 eggs/$15.)
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1] (yes 30 eggs/$30.)

*Zul - Confirmed* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1](yes 12 eggs/$18.)

*Eric Yeo - Confirmed* 
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)

Eric, I've added your order in.

----------


## Eric Yeo

Thanks, Au.
Eric

----------


## A.Rashid

sorry.. didn't know have to reconfirmed ... sorry for the delay... me double confirm

----------


## CM Media

Order List

*Ronwill - Confirmed* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [1] (one bag though $25. ea)
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' *[2]* (yes 10egg/$20.)

*Timebomb - Confirmed*
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$18.)
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)

*Gan - Confirmed*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.)

*Kah Kheng - Confirmed*
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)

*Rashid - Confirmed*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11	[1] (yes 30 eggs/$15.)
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1] (yes 30 eggs/$30.)

*Zul - Confirmed* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1](yes 12 eggs/$18.)

*Eric Yeo - Confirmed* 
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.)

Since everyone has already confirmed their orders, I'll send the list to David and update you guys later.

----------


## R^13^S

can i order
Aphy. australe 'BSWG 97-24' 
Aphyosemion rectogoense

hope its not 2 late..

----------


## CM Media

> can i order
> Aphy. australe 'BSWG 97-24' 
> Aphyosemion rectogoense
> 
> hope its not 2 late..


Hi Jesper,

I've added your order in...Get ready to make your payment... :wink:

To all who orders

OK everything is done. David has sent me a mail that likelyhood he will send the orders out on Monday or Tuesday. Guys, get your raising trays ready  :Very Happy:   :Surprised:  

As for spliting the shipping cost, I think it'll be easier for me to divide by the number of bags ordered. Anyway using either method will not have huge impact on the shipping cost each individual will be paying. So to make life easier can we just divide by the number of bags ordered?

Please give me your opinions so I can work this out when the final shipping cost is given to me by David.

Those who order will own me a meal for the co-ordinating work done.  :Twisted Evil:  
 :Twisted Evil:  

Please PM me your contacts so I can call you guys when the eggs arrive in my office. For those who are interested to know where my office is located. It's at Changi South Lane (near to Sing Expo). :wink: 

I can be reached at 97969624.  :Cool:  

Opon receiving the final Fedex cost, I start chase you guys to make the payment. Fair?  :Rolling Eyes:  Ya one more thing, no one has come back to me on the exchange rate of 1.74. Please let me know if this is OK or we can trash this out. 

Good Luck to you guys...  :Laughing:  A challenge worth taking.

----------


## timebomb

Au, use 1.75 to calculate the conversion rates. It would be fairer to you and easier to calculate. 

I will go along with your suggestion to split the shipping costs according to number of bags of eggs ordered. 

Loh K L

----------


## CM Media

Mail from David,

[email protected] wrote:

Au SL,
Your figures are correct, however I do not know if I can have collected this
many eggs you order of the SJO 'Niger Delta' and REC PEG95-16, if I do not
collect all of these eggs may I substitute for another, or refund, or send at
next shipping??? Please advise before sending funds.

regards, David

If David can't cope with the orders a one goal, then those who place their order first will get the eggs. 

For the Fp. sjoestedti, Eric you'll have to pass and for Aphyosemion rectogoense, Jesper will have to pass. Lets keep our finger close  :Crying:  





> Au, use 1.75 to calculate the conversion rates. It would be fairer to you and easier to calculate. 
> 
> I will go along with your suggestion to split the shipping costs according to number of bags of eggs ordered. 
> 
> Loh K L


Anyone has any objection to this?

----------


## Eric Yeo

Au, then change my Fundulopanchax sjoestedti to Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum 'Benin City' .

----------


## R^13^S

its ok...I will just go for Aphy. australe 'BSWG 97-24' first...thanks a lot  :Cool:

----------


## A.Rashid

> Anyone has any objection to this?


me no objection...

----------


## timebomb

> its ok...I will just go for Aphy. australe 'BSWG 97-24' first...thanks a lot


Jesper, if the breeder can collect only one bag of their eggs, I can let you have the bag of Aphyosemion rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' if you want them. Like I said earlier, other than the Blue Gularis eggs, I'm flexible. I want the Blue Gularis because I want to keep them in my main tank. I need some big killies in there and they don't come bigger than the Blue Gularis.

Loh K L

----------


## CM Media

> Au, then change my Fundulopanchax sjoestedti to Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum 'Benin City' .


Eric, 

I think I can't add the order for you. I do not want the whole process to be delayed further by ammending the orders. Can you hold bck till the next round when we start to order again?

Sorry Eric.

----------


## Eric Yeo

Au, Ok with me the next round. Thanks.

Eric Yeo

----------


## CM Media

I've just finalised and sent the payment across to David. I'll update you guys on the arrival date.

As for collecting the eggs, I need a favour from timebomb. 

Hi Kwek Leong, can I pass you the eggs and get them to collect from you? It'll be easier for alot of them as there is a MRT station just beside your place. 

As for payment, I'll collect from you guys later when the final shipping cost is establish.(When the parcel is sent to Fedex for sending)

So logon and keep a lookout on the date of arrival of the eggs!

Note to Jesper: Please PM me your contact number so I can get in touch with you when the eggs arrived.

----------


## timebomb

> Hi Kwek Leong, can I pass you the eggs and get them to collect from you? It'll be easier for alot of them as there is a MRT station just beside your place.


That's not a problem, Au. Just bring them all to my house when the eggs arrive. 

Guys, we have to move fast from now on. The eggs will be here soon and if you are one of those who ordered, please log on at least once a day to check the posts in this thread. I hope everyone can turn up at the same time to collect their eggs. It will be some sort of a mini-gathering. 

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> Guys, we have to move fast from now on. The eggs will be here soon and if you are one of those who ordered, please log on at least once a day to check the posts in this thread. I hope everyone can turn up at the same time to collect their eggs. It will be some sort of a mini-gathering.


A friendly reminder to those who ordered non-annuals... please ensure that you've prepared or can get 'first foods' for young frys. It's pathetic to have eggs survive shipping, only to be lost through lack of preparation.

Good luck guys and gals, and I look forward to meeting you all.

----------


## CM Media

Just to keep you posted...

I already made the payment to David. There will be a slight delay on the shipping according to him. He'll drop me a mail when he send the parcel out. By then, I'll be able to know the exact shipping cost. Get you money ready :wink: Errrr I mean get you raising trays ready  :Opps:  

Those who have ordered do logon and check for the latest updates....  :Surprised:

----------


## RonWill

Au, it just occured to me that since you're quite active with online transactions overseas, would you have preferred to receive payment in US Funds for the egg purchase?

I'm ok with PayPal, should you need US$ in your account. Just a thought but let me know anyway.




> Get you money ready :wink: Errrr I mean get you raising trays ready


1. Funds - checked
2. Infusoria - checked
3. Microworms - checked
4. Aged water - checked
5. Hatching trays - checked
6. Reality check ... urm... not yet!  :Laughing:

----------


## CM Media

> I'm ok with PayPal, should you need US$ in your account. Just a thought but let me know anyway.


Ronwill, 

I'll perfer you guys pay me in Sing$ as through Paypal, I'll be charged with 5% if you guys pay via Cards.

----------


## RonWill

> I'll perfer you guys pay me in Sing$ as through Paypal, I'll be charged with 5% if you guys pay via Cards.


Ah... yes... I forgot about that!  :Opps:  

I've mostly been a buyer online and paying via PayPal. Except for sellers in the UK, those from USA have never mentioned the charge. Could it be that they absorbed it?

Anyway, it isn't a big deal... but my anticipation in receiving the eggs is killing me!

----------


## gweesm1

Hi all,

I wish that if the eggs dont hatch, you will not kick a big fuss over it. Au is doing us a favor by coordinating the orders.

I just received 5 species of non annuals eggs last week from 3 friends from US and non hatch. This is the number 9 tries for non annuals. Yes I am disappointed but not discouraged. I will continue to try!!

I wish you guys LUCK!!!

Regards,

----------


## R^13^S

nope..not at all...i am given a chance to try hatching those eggs... been very thankful to all of you...hope you guys will be able to hatch them..good luck!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CM Media

Updates.....

There will be a slight delay on the eggs order.

_[email protected] wrote:
Au SL,
Tell them I am still working on the order and must make sure all the collected
eggs are fertile and stable for shipping. It is warming up the weather man
says the end of this week and first of next week, it has been too cold to ship
this week, our low temps have been 30 F - 19 F degreees!!!

regards, David_

----------


## RonWill

> _[email protected] wrote:
> Au SL,
> Tell them I am still working on the order and must make sure all the collected eggs are fertile and stable for shipping.
> 
> It is warming up the weather man says the end of this week and first of next week, it has been too cold to ship this week, our low temps have been 30 F - 19 F degreees!!! regards, David_


Au, I'm glad we're working with a conscientious seller who bothers with sending viable eggs and not taking risks. Kudos David, it makes my waiting worthwhile.

But while I'm waiting and twiddling my grubby fingers, itching to land 'em on the eggs, perhaps David can advise me on the incubation and precautions, when dealing with 'difficult-level' fishes like my pending _Terranatos dolichopterus_ 'V96/7'and _Rivulus xiphidius_ 'PK 15'.

The Net is a treasure trove of information but my research on these two species came up a little short on _really good_ information. I'd hate to lose these eggs due to my ignorance and/or lack of adequate preparation.

----------


## CM Media

> perhaps David can advise me on the incubation and precautions, when dealing with 'difficult-level' fishes like my pending _Terranatos dolichopterus_ 'V96/7'and _Rivulus xiphidius_ 'PK 15'.


I've tried on the Terranatos and the incubation period is 6 months. When eyeup I just wet them. After a day, I'll dry the peat and wet it again in 2 weeks time. The development of the eggs varies. Even after 6 months, some eggs still don't show signs of development! That's my experience on them. They require higher temperature during the incubation period. Our temperature here suits them well.

As for Rivulus, I'll forced hatched them. Even when the eggs are fully developed, the fry just refuse to hatch. When wetting the peat, I'll cover the container for 6 hrs to force hatch them.

Hope that this helps.

----------


## RonWill

> I've tried on the Terranatos and the incubation period is 6 months...
> Even after 6 months, some eggs still don't show signs of development!


duh... looks like it's gonna be a loooooooooong wait before I see any frys!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  




> As for Rivulus, I'll forced hatched them. Even when the eggs are fully developed, the fry just refuse to hatch. When wetting the peat, I'll cover the container for 6 hrs to force hatch them.


I used to inject CO2 into my fruit fly culture to knock 'em bugs out  :Idea:  . Wonder if such injection will work in forced hatching.




> Hope that this helps.


It won't help with the waiting but it's comforting to have someone to exchange notes with!

----------


## CM Media

Latest Updates.....


_[email protected] wrote:

I am getting close now, I will try to send on MON, sound good ?!!

david_

So guys, get your tanks ready for the action!  :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

Yeah, Au... that's great news! I was getting nervous from the silence :wink: 

Last call for early collection of MWCs... if you think you need 'em, get 'em!

Next 'distribution' will have to wait till our gathering... and I'm looking forward to meeting all of you.

----------


## A.Rashid

Yahooo... me anxious, nervous, hmmm dunno how to describe ....

----------


## timebomb

> Yahooo... me anxious, nervous, hmmm dunno how to describe ....


There's nothing to be nervous about if you get yourself prepared. Just make sure you have your money ready also or else Au will start getting nervous too  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## A.Rashid

Money already set aside... now waiting for the eggs only.. heheheh 
nervous bcos this is my 1st imported eggs.

----------


## turaco

So we can expect the eggs on Thursday or Friday? 

Gan.

----------


## CM Media

Hi all the eggs is already on the plane. It'll reach here on Thursday via Fedex. David has miss out some eggs with this shipment so he will resend them in the next few days. I'll keep you guys posted. Those whose eggs are marked with a * means it'll arrive on the second shipment.

Any changes on the date I'll keep you guys posted here. So for those who have bought the eggs please logon and check for the status  :Shocked:  

I've divided the shipping cost by 20 bags of eggs ordered and the exchange rate of US$1 to S$1.75. I'll round the cents to the nearest dollar.  :Twisted Evil:  

David had replaced the 2 bags of Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' with
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.) SGD$22
Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) [1 bag] (yes 15 eggs/ $15. ) SGD $31

Let me know if anyone is interested or I'll have to keep them for myself!  :Crying:  

I'll send all the eggs to Timebomb's place and you guys will collect from him. Thanks pal for the help :wink: 

*Ronwill*
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2] ( $25. ea)
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [2] (yes 10egg/$20.)
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' [1] (David did not send)
Shipping cost ($7.50)
Total cost in SGD $197

*Lily*
*Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)
Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) [1 bag] (yes 15 eggs/ $15. )
Shipping cost ($5.00)
Total cost in SGD $62

*Timebomb*
Fp. sjoestedti [1] (yes Niger Delta 30 eggs/$40.) Replaced with SJO VAKA
Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' [1] (David did not send.)
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)
Shipping cost ($5.00)
Total cost in SGD $105

*Gan*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.)
Shipping cost ($2.50)
Total cost in SGD $22

*Kah Kheng*
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)
Shipping cost ($5.00)
Total cost in SGD $51

*A. Rashid*
*Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11 [1] (yes 30 eggs/$15.)
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red' [1] (yes 30 eggs/$30.)
Shipping cost ($5.00)
Total cost in SGD $88

*Zul*
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1 [1](yes 12 eggs/$18.)
*Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)
Shipping cost ($5.00)
Total cost in SGD $67

*Jesper*
Aphy. Australe 'BSWG 97/24' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.)
Shipping cost ($2.50)
Total cost in SGD $26

*Eric Yeo* [Collect from me directly]
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)
Shipping cost ($2.50)
Total cost in SGD $31


For those who have a DBS or POSB account please do the transfer to my account at 

*POSB Saving Account* account number : *131-26356-2*
Account name : *Au Swee lim*

If there is any calculation mistake please highlight to me as it's not easy to coordinate such a massive orders like this when the eggs sent is different from the orders. Worst still have to work out the cost! :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  


Sidetrack.....

*Notes to those who want to buy eggs from fellow hobbyists here*
With this exercise, you can see that buying eggs from overseas is not cheap afterall and a lot of correspondence have to be done! For those who have the intention to buy eggs from fellow hobbyist here, please don't bargain!!! If you think the eggs don't worth that much, don't buy.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## timebomb

> David had replaced the 2 bags of Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' with
> Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.) SGD$22
> Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) [1 bag] (yes 15 eggs/ $15. ) SGD $31
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested or I'll have to keep them for myself!


Au,

It's not right that you should end up with eggs you have no intention of buying in the first place. I appreciate your efforts to help us get the eggs very much so I will take both bags of eggs from you. That should mean my total cost for eggs now is US $101. I'm not sure if my shipping cost would rise accordingly but to be fair, I should pay more for that too. So let's fix my shipping cost at US $10. That would mean a total of US $111 which is about equivalent to Sing $195. I'll pay you in cash when we meet.

Guys,

Here's my address:

Block 104 Towner Road
#08-324
Singapore 322104
Home tel: 63921969

My block is right beside Boon Keng MRT station. I don't know if the eggs will arrive in time but tentatively, let's set the time at 8.30 pm on Thursday night (20th November). Only those who bought eggs are invited. 

Loh K L

----------


## CM Media

> Originally Posted by Au SL
> 
> David had replaced the 2 bags of Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' with
> Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.) SGD$22
> Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) [1 bag] (yes 15 eggs/ $15. ) SGD $31


Kwek Leong,

Thanks for your offer. Likewise, I don't like to see you ending up buying eggs you don't intend to keep. Why not we open the option to the rest and see if anyone is interested.

The price quoted in SGD is inclusive of shipping. So whoever is interested, just add the SGD$ to your previous orders.

----------


## timebomb

> Why not we open the option to the rest and see if anyone is interested.


Very well, Au, let's open the option to everyone, including those who were not in the original list of egg-buyers. 

In case no one wants them, I will take both bags.

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> Hi all the eggs is already on the plane. It'll reach here on Thursday via Fedex. David has miss out some eggs with this shipment so he will resend them in the next few days.
> 
> *Ronwill*
> Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2] ( $25. ea)
> Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' [2] (yes 10egg/$20.)
> Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.)
> Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' [1] *(David did not send)*
> Shipping cost ($7.50)
> Total cost in SGD $197


Au, I've just transferred the monies to your account (gotta love Internet Banking! :wink: ).

When you said, "David did not send", does it mean it'll arrive later OR it's been replaced (ie. the Aphy. rectogoense won't be coming?) and I take a pick between Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' or Riv. cylindraceus.

If the rectogoense is on a later flight, I'll make the necessary transfer again.

Sorry if I sound confused, but my brain need viagra...  :Opps:

----------


## CM Media

The Aphy. rectogoense 'PEG 95-16' had being replaced by Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' or Riv. cylindraceus.

He could not collect enough good eggs from the Aphy. rectagoense. Maybe next time we'll order again. :wink:

----------


## Eric Yeo

Au, I don't mind taking the Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' if nobody want them.  :Laughing:  

Eric Yeo

----------


## R^13^S

So, now is left with the Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) eggs, if no one wants it, i will be glad to have them. Au, i will transfer the money to you on this Thursday, as i will be depositing my pay check tomorrow. 

So this will be what i had order:
Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) [1 bag] (yes 15 eggs/ $15. ) SGD $31 
Aphy. Australe 'BSWG 97/24' [1] (yes 12 eggs/$12.) 
Shipping cost ($2.50) 
Total cost in SGD $26 

So i will be transfering to you S$57.


Thanks  :Very Happy:  
RongSheng

----------


## timebomb

So it's settled then.

Eric and RongSheng, I'm glad you 2 stepped forward to take the extra eggs from Au's hands. Thanks for being so gracious. 

Loh K L

----------


## A.Rashid

So the eggs will arrive this Thursday.. so Au I will pay you $108($88 for the eggs and $20 for the one I still owe you) will sms you when I do the transfer tomoro. ok

Loh, This Thursday I got class and it'll end at 9.30pm can I come after that? if not then I will collect it the on Sat, can?

----------


## CM Media

Thanks to you guys. At least I feel that my effort is worthwhile. I'm running out of space to house them of else I'll adopt them.  :Smile:  

Lookout for the arrival of the eggs.  :Laughing:

----------


## timebomb

> Loh, This Thursday I got class and it'll end at 9.30pm can I come after that? if not then I will collect it the on Sat, can?


No, you must come on Thursday. If you can't make it at 8.30, come at 9.30 or later. I will wait for you. I can't hold the eggs for you because you have a bag of non-annual eggs. Chances are the eggs may already be due for hatching so it may too late by Saturday. I don't want to hatch the eggs for you. You have to do it yourself because if they don't hatch, you won't blame me for it.

And please, Rashid, I'm sure you know how to spell "tomorrow", right? After all my cajoling, persuading, pestering, urging, threatening and all, how could you write "tomorrow" as "tomoro"? You may not be aware of this but I received 3 private messages from foreigners in this forum saying that they are very supportive of my stand on not allowing "bad" English in this forum. 

Don't blame me if I jump on you if you don't spell properly. I can forgive poor English but I won't stand for anyone who deliberately mangles the language.

Loh K L

----------


## Eric Yeo

Au, now I got to pay you SGD$55.50, correct?

Eric Yeo [Collect from me directly] 
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' [1](yes 12 eggs/$15.) 
Shipping cost ($2.50) 
Total cost in SGD $31 

NEW
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' [1] (yes 20 eggs/$10.) SGD$22 
Shipping cost ($2.50)

Eric Yeo

----------


## CM Media

> Au, now I got to pay you SGD$55.50, correct?


It's SGD$31 + SGD$22 = SGD$53

So total cost for your order is SGD$53

----------


## CM Media

Updates........

Status of the parcel...  :Cool:  

http://fedex.com/us/tracking/?link=6...r=829881788552

----------


## A.Rashid

Noted Loh... will improve on it.... my finger are faster than my mind




> And please, Rashid, I'm sure you know how to spell "tomorrow", right? After all my cajoling, persuading, pestering, urging, threatening and all, how could you write "tomorrow" as "tomoro"? You may not be aware of this but I received 3 private messages from foreigners in this forum saying that they are very supportive of my stand on not allowing "bad" English in this forum. 
> 
> Don't blame me if I jump on you if you don't spell properly. I can forgive poor English but I won't stand for anyone who deliberately mangles the language.
> 
> Loh K L

----------


## CM Media

Second lot of eggs is out....

This lot comprises of

*Lily*
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)

*A.Rashid*
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11 [1] (yes 30 eggs/$15.)

*Zul*
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] (yes w/spawn $15.)

Parcel Status.....  :Cool:  

Please key this code when trying to view the link. *EU871284792US*


http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/netdat...243.d2w/output

----------


## timebomb

> Noted Loh... will improve on it.... my finger are faster than my mind


Thank you very much, Rashid. On hindsight, I sounded pretty harsh in my reply to you yesterday. Hope you understand why sms and all gets on my nerves. 

But (big sigh), I have to jump on you again. Please, in future, when quoting someone's post, quote only what is relevant. You quoted so many of my sentences I have to scroll from left to right before I can read your reply. It's really a waste of bandwidth and everybody's time. Please quote only what is necessary. Actually in many instances, there's no need to quote at all.

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

Guys,

The meeting at my house tomorrow (20th November) at 8.30 pm is tentative. So please call before you come. The eggs may not have arrived and I don't want you to make the trip for nothing.

My home number is: 6392 1969

Loh K L

----------


## turaco

Great! This will be a pre-gathering gathering. Mr Loh will teach us the 'funky chicken' dance which we might need  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

Gan.

----------


## CM Media

*Great NEWS*  :Surprised:   :Laughing:   :Cool:  

The first batch of eggs has landed on on desk at 9.08am. :P 

I was actually driving behind this Fedex Van and the first thing that cross my mind is could it be the guy is delivering the eggs to my office! 

*WOW* The van make a turn into my office premises and I followed behind. The receptionist immdeiately shouted to me and said :"Au your eggs has arrived!"

Let me take some shots later to show how the eggs are packed before I start to pack them into different bags for you collection at Kwek Leong's place if time and my work schedule permits.

Final call for those who have not responded! Please make your payment or there will be a interest charged of 100% for late payment!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  Furthermore, your order will be on hold and cannot get clearence on time. Any casualty will be at your own risk!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## RonWill

> *Great NEWS*
> The first batch of eggs has landed on on desk at 9.08am. :P


YES! Great news indeed! Can't wait to meet up this evening.




> *WOW*The receptionist immdeiately shouted to me and said :"Au your eggs has arrived!"


heh... fortunately, you didn't order any golf balls... otherwise I wondered what she would have shouted!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  




> Any casualty will be at your own risk!!!


I'm sure everyone is clear on that already. Good luck people and may your hatchings be bountiful!

----------


## CM Media

Updates on the parcel......

----------


## CM Media

Hi Ronwill,

Just finish the stock count and I found out that your DOL 'V96-7' is on the second Shipment.  :Crying:

----------


## timebomb

Guys,

Au will be bringing the eggs to my house at around 5 pm. You can drop in anytime after that but if you like to meet the other guys, come at around 8.30 pm.

Zulkifli can't make it so Rashid will be collecting the eggs on his behalf. Kah Kheng wants to come earlier so you all may not meet him.

Loh K L

----------


## Eric Yeo

I got my eggs from Au at 11.30am (staying near Au's office) and wet them already. Unfortunately for my Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' , I got 5 white eggs when I open the container. For those whose got rotten eggs , please dont give up. 
Au had gone through alot of trouble for us and I just want to thank him. :Laughing:  
Eric Yeo

----------


## KK

Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' [1] 
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?) [1] 

So exciting. Got my eggs from just now & have wetted the eggs. Thanks to Au for his initiative to pool everyone together to reduce cost. My eggs looks good & hopefully they turn out well. 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## timebomb

Yup, Au did a great job. It's hard work co-ordinating the orders of so many people so we all really owe him a big favour. I like to say too that everyone has been very co-operative and I'm really glad this mass egg-buying exercise went smoothly. No one defaulted on payment and everyone turned up at my house punctually to collect their eggs. 

All this bodes well for future egg-buying exercises. We may do this again but not in the near future. Maybe 3 or 4 months down the road, if there's enough interest and someone is willing to step forward to co-ordinate the orders, we can do this again.

Loh K L

----------


## A.Rashid

Yups,... got my eggs from Loh today. Indeed it's very exciting especially when I saw some of the eggs I have have already hatched. I have just wet them and now anxiously waiting for some wrigglers.

I really want to thank Au for his effort for coordinating this shipment.

For now let us all pray that all the eggs turn/grow to beautiful adults in our tanks or maybe later somebody else's.....

For those inclusive of myself who have bad hatch... keep on trying....

----------


## RonWill

Dear all,

With Au's help and everybody's co-operation, we finally got to see our ordered eggs... some in excellent condition, while others were not so great.

This thread has gotten a little long and I'd request that those who posts feedback on their eggs, go on to the new thread "Our eggs have arrived", which can cover issues on good/bad eggs, hatching experience and possibly growing-out of the frys.

Once the 2nd and final shipment of the eggs arrives, and the details posted, this thread will be closed.

Thanks again, Au, for the excellent co-ordination work.

----------


## CM Media

*Ronwill* 
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2] 

*Lily* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] 

A. Rashid 
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11 [1] 
*
Zul* 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' [1] 

Let me know how you guys want to collect the eggs. For Ronwill and A. Rashid order, the eggs still have ato be incubated for quite a while before wetting. I'm not sure if you want me to hold till the gathering on Sat or you guys want to collect them earlier. Let me know.

For Fp. filamentosus 'Ikeja' according to David, it's due for wetting. Lily and Zul please contact me to collect the eggs immdeiately!  :Surprised:  

My contact number 97969624.

----------


## RonWill

> *Ronwill* 
> Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' [2] 
> 
> For Ronwill and A. Rashid order, the eggs still have ato be incubated for quite a while before wetting. I'm not sure if you want me to hold till the gathering on Sat


Au, thanks for the update. I'll collect them at the gathering. BTW, is there any additional expenses I need to pay you? Let me know and I'll zap the monies pronto! Thanks!

----------


## CM Media

Frieght cost absorbed by David (US$21). As for my commission, it'll be a pair of the species you've ordered  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## RonWill

> Frieght cost absorbed by David (US$21).


That's mighty generous of him! Does he knows what's going on at this forum?




> As for my commission, it'll be a pair of the species you've ordered


If all things go well, you shall have a pair off each species as well as my heartfelt thanks :wink: 

I will wait up for the others to post their response before I close this thread... it's getting a wee bit too long!  :Laughing:

----------


## A.Rashid

Au, 

I will have to collect them from you personally as I do not think I can make it to the gathering this Saturday. Hari Raya(Muslim festive) still going on and there's alot of visiting to do as I am the youngest in the family. Let me know when they've arrive and I'll collect it from you.

----------

